# What Flavor Smoke for Chicken?



## mkriet (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey guys, I have smoked chicken plenty of times before, and I usually just use hickory because that is one of my favorites for pork, and I always have some on hand.  I'm going a different route tonight, and thought I would ask for input from anyone that does a lot of chicken.  

I made a turkey a couple weeks ago and injected with Cajun Injector Creole Butter, then seasoned with cajun seasoning and some other herbs.  I decided I wanted to try doing that flavor on chicken rather than the usually BBQ flavor.  

Just curious what others would use to smoke with.  I currently have cherry, apple, and hickory in my "inventory".  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mab007 (Dec 22, 2016)

I usually use Apple, and finish with Cherry in the last 30-60 minutes.  Brings up the skin color.  Apple is a nice mild flavor, lets the chicken come through.  Also used a combination of apple with mesquite, mild yet smokey.  From what I can gather of your style, you like strong and robust, so, add about 20% hickory to the apple, you will get that smoke but it will be milder and not overpowering.


----------



## richard cameron (Dec 22, 2016)

I would try a mixture of apple and cherry wood.  This should would work fine on chicken.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 22, 2016)

Cherry or apple would be my pick or both. My tastes have leaned away from Hickory and Mesquite for fish, poultry and pork. Fruit and nut woods are my go-to's. I know its not in your inventory, but if you haven't tried pecan and corn cob you should some time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2016)

For chicken I always use hickory or mesquite.

Chicken cooks quickly & I like to get some good smoke on it.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2016)

50/50 mix of cherry and pecan or cherry and kiawe.


----------



## mkriet (Dec 22, 2016)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Cherry or apple would be my pick or both. My tastes have leaned away from Hickory and Mesquite for fish, poultry and pork. Fruit and nut woods are my go-to's. I know its not in your inventory, but if you haven't tried pecan and corn cob you should some time.


Yeah, Pecan isn't real common up here in Ohio, but I'll have to look for it sometime.  The big ones you can always find up here are hickory, apple, cherry, and even mesquite.  

I requested an AMNPS tray for Christmas, and also some corn cob and alder pellets.  Want to try those on some smoked cheese.  I may have to get an order of Pecan on order from Todd.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 22, 2016)

I like using cherry for chicken, usually smoking @ 300.


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 22, 2016)

For me chicken is always maple, but since you don't have any I'd use cherry.


----------



## cmcatv (Dec 22, 2016)

With my experience so far i really like the cherry.


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 22, 2016)

I've become a big fan of cherry/pecan for lighter meats. If I'm just doing brined chicken breasts that I'm going to brush with bbq sauce at the end, I do like hickory.


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 22, 2016)

Straight 2yr min Mulberry, or w/cherry for extra color. Really nice sweetness to it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2016)

Sure got a lot of different replies and that is what happens most of the time because we all have our own personal taste and opinions. So here's mine I most of the time use apple on just about everything even pork. I'm doing 3 turkeys right as Christmas presents and yup with apple.

Warren


----------



## b-one (Dec 22, 2016)

I use mostly a 50/50 blend of cherry and pecan.


----------



## mkriet (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.   This is what I ended up doing.  A blend of hickory,  apple and cherry.   Turned out great. Enjoy. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256012/cajun-injector-creole-smoked-chicken#post_1644263


----------

